# كيفية تصميم انابيب ( مواسير ) نقل الغاز الطبيعي السائل



## م شوشا (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ / رائد الرائد ،

1-هل لديك المعرفة في كيفية تصميم انابيب ( مواسير ) نقل الغاز الطبيعي السائل ؟
2- ما هو الضغط الذي يوجد في داخل اسطوانة الغاز الطبيعي السائل المنزلية و درجة حرارته ؟


----------



## F.F.F (17 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## المهندس يامن (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رغد الوزان (28 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور*

مشكور جدا وأريد كتب عن تصميم شبكات الغاز الطبيعى وبرامج:12:


----------



## رغد الوزان (28 يونيو 2010)

كيف أحمل (كيفية تصميم انابيب ( مواسير ) نقل الغاز الطبيعي السائل) أين الرابط


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ششششششششششششككككككككككككرررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طارق البياتي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

والله ياخي مشكوريين وجزاكم العليم الخبير خير الجزاء وزادكم بسطة في العلم بجوده وكرمه وفتح الله عليكم بالمزيد


----------

